# What type of cut do you prefer?



## GreenSkyy (Jan 28, 2014)

What kind of cut and brands do you all prefer and why? I have just gotten into punch cutters and picked up an Xikar 11mm punch and have not used my Palio since. Never have tried a v-cut yet, but it is on my list.


----------



## hunter19delta (Nov 3, 2013)

I just switched to the Xikar 11mm punch for my cigars that are 54 ring and over. Otherwise I use a Xikar X8 cutter.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

I can't say I prefer one over the other for any real reason. I switch from double guillotine to punch to knife to V and ...


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I punch everything that allows for it. Typically I just use old 22 shells with the tips chopped off and the edge sharpened.


----------



## GreenSkyy (Jan 28, 2014)

I completely forgot about the knives and scissors. Anyone ever tried one of those shuriken cutters? Looks interesting, but I'm not convinced enough to buy one and try it.


----------



## GreenSkyy (Jan 28, 2014)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I punch everything that allows for it. Typically I just use old 22 shells with the tips chopped off and the edge sharpened.


Funny you say that, I got ammo cans full of brass and was just thinking the other day that a 9mm casing would make a great punch with a little edge work. Maybe even a .308 (About 7mm)


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

I used to be into the v cut, but now I punch a lot. I just got some scissors I may try tonight. It's like deciding what to smoke: completely spur of the moment and arbitrary.


----------



## apollo (Jan 11, 2014)

Not saying cigar smoke does not have bad things in it, but the residue from the primer and powder contains some bad things (mercury, lead, etc). I would not put those things into something I was going to smoke/put into my mouth.

I'll buy a cutter/punch all day long before putting anything ammo related into my mouth.

ETA: To the question, this is the cutter I use: XIKAR | Xi1 Cutters


----------



## Joe Bonzo (Dec 20, 2013)

Prefer double guillotine, wedge is okay. Haven't tried punch before, never had a reason to try anything other than straight cut until bro-in-law bought me the wedge cutter.


----------



## Dagesh (Jan 23, 2014)

Read or saw a video about different cutters and one fellow recommended cutters over punch as the tar can build up a little easier w/ a punch causing the stick to go bitter. To test he recommended punching the cigar and after it tastes like it might be getting bitter, cut it and try it from there. Being a newb I've been cutting ever since but I might try my punch again just for kicks.


----------



## MDS (Dec 4, 2012)

I have been pretty happy with my Xikar ultra slim ('gunmetal' one). I switched from cheapie cutters to it a year ago. Cuts any cigar great since I prefer open cuts.


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

I like a punch.
I guess it's because my "cheap" guillotine tends to mess up my shoulders. Been hearing a lot about the Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter & may try one.


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

I've really been enjoying the punch cut since I got a decent punch. If you don't like the draw you can give it another few punches or use a guillatine to clip of the end per usual. I have been wanting to try a v-cut but have heard that if you want to use a v-cut you need to get a high-end cutter or else they crush your stick.


----------



## Gerace716 (Jan 16, 2014)

Xikar v cut is awesome. Some cigars work much better than others with the v cut though


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Gerace716 said:


> Xikar v cut is awesome. Some cigars work much better than others with the v cut though


This. My go-to v cut.


----------



## PlatinumRespect (Aug 16, 2013)

Xikar Xi1. Can't beat the warranty.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

I will use a double guillotine on small ring gage and punch everything else.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Recently started using a v cutter and I like it very much. Now I routinely use v cutter for parejos and a Xikar guillotine for figurados.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

GreenSkyy said:


> I completely forgot about the knives and scissors. Anyone ever tried one of those shuriken cutters? Looks interesting, but I'm not convinced enough to buy one and try it.


I've tried everything including the Shuriken cutter and I always fall back to just using a cheap Colibri double guillotine. The shuriken worked fine, but I found that you need to put about 1/2" to 3/4" of the nub into your mouth for it to work fine. At the end of the day simple is always better when it comes to cigar IMHO, and straight cut and a match are almost always my go to accessories.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Regular cut with a Cuban Perfect Cutter is my preferred, and when I'm on the go or for the smaller gauge smokes, a punch. I haven't tried the V-cut yet.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

brimy623 said:


> I like a punch.
> I guess it's because my "cheap" guillotine tends to mess up my shoulders. Been hearing a lot about the Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter & may try one.


IMO, it's one of the best cutters around. I have two, and just gave one away as a gift.


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I punch everything that allows for it. Typically I just use old 22 shells with the tips chopped off and the edge sharpened.


you sir are a bad ass:mrgreen:


----------



## Zerokruel (Dec 24, 2013)

V-cut, use to use a punch before that.


----------



## djcsewell (Sep 11, 2012)

cuban crafters perfect cutters. IMPOSSIBLE to fu#k up your cut! You'd have to go out of your way to try to mess it the cut up.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

GreenSkyy said:


> I completely forgot about the knives and scissors. Anyone ever tried one of those shuriken cutters? Looks interesting, but I'm not convinced enough to buy one and try it.


I'd avoid them like the plague, unless you love frustration when you smoke. I was super-interested in these as well, until every review I've heard on them (including on this forum if you search) said that they aren't worth it, even though most people get them cheap or free.

That being said, if someone had one, I'd try it once, because I'm foolish and why not? (I'd pick a cheap cigar)

I have almost exclusively used a Xikar Xi3 since starting to smoke cigars, although I received a Palio last week and used that once. I preferred the Xikar really. But my Cuban Crafters punch arrived last night, and I tried it out this morning. I'm sold on the punch for now. I can better direct and focus smoke during my draw, and noticed a vastly different tasting experience this time around. I will continue with punch and see if the trend stays, although I have a Xikar v Cutter coming this week as well, so I'll want to play with that too.


----------



## GreenSkyy (Jan 28, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> I'd avoid them like the plague, unless you love frustration when you smoke. I was super-interested in these as well, until every review I've heard on them (including on this forum if you search) said that they aren't worth it, even though most people get them cheap or free.


That is what I figured. Just didn't look like it would work that well. I was also curious about tar buildup considering you would only be smoking through slits with the cap still in place.


----------



## GreenSkyy (Jan 28, 2014)

apollo said:


> Not saying cigar smoke does not have bad things in it, but the residue from the primer and powder contains some bad things (mercury, lead, etc). I would not put those things into something I was going to smoke/put into my mouth.


If I were to do it, I think a through cleaning would be in order. On the other hand, I see that you can already buy punches that look like a cartridge. :biggrin1:


----------



## apollo (Jan 11, 2014)

GreenSkyy said:


> If I were to do it, I think a through cleaning would be in order. On the other hand, I see that you can already buy punches that look like a cartridge. :biggrin1:


Good on ya' for thinking about that. I spend a decent amount of my year shooting and competing. I shake my head at some of the things my fellow shooters do after exposure. Thought I'd throw my post out there, as to make someone would twice about doing so with a dirty spent casing.

Just my little PSA.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

I punch, unless the cigar is pointed, in which case I use my Cuban Crafter cutter.


----------



## jmacn (Jan 28, 2014)

Normally a double guillotine cut, but since I managed to throw away my cutter in a (not quite) empty box, a well sharpened Sabatier chef's knife and clean board do the trick well enough. 

At least, until my new cutter arrives.


----------



## Boinargly (Jan 8, 2014)

I use my Cuban Crafter cutter. it very good to cut down the cigar.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Over the years, I have acquired punches, v-cutters single and double blade cutters, a table top cutter that cut v's and sliced the cap and even a Shurican cutter. Most get lost in my travels.

95% of the time, a CC Perfect cutter is used,3% of the time, a v-cutter and the rest of the time anything handy such as a pocket knife or my teeth is used.

As noted in my signature, these statistic may be off a little bit!


----------



## danmdevries (Jan 31, 2014)

I prefer to use a punch on a standard capped cigar. Not as much risk for me screwing it up and wrecking the stick. 

Torpedos I use a double blade cutter. I don't recall the brand of mine, came in a gift set with some Diesel cigars. Colibri I think? 

Honestly don't have much experience with anything else. Started just using a razorblade or pocket knife, tried a cheapo plastic single blade cutter, went back to pocket knife. Started punching by accident, didn't know it was a "thing" when I took a piece of rifle brass and punched a hole in the end of a stick just to try it. Then I started reading about cigars online and learned about different ways to cut cigars, I still use a brass ammo case for a punch.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

I love the punch. I use it on almost all cigars. I do want a v cutter to try it out


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

I use a Xikar X-V Cutter majority of the time. Like the CC Perfect Cut, it's almost impossible to ruin the cap. Have one of these too but rarely use it. The V cut gives me a good amount of smoke without over heating the cigar and minimizing flavor


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

My favorite cut is probably the punch cut, but I'm a bit lazy so I usually just use a guillotine cutter and nip of the cap. I tend to apply a little too much pressure when I'm using the punch cut and end up cracking the wrapper if it's of a thinner variety.


----------



## Cold Front (Jan 29, 2014)

I prefer the "V" cut, but enjoy the punch as well. Problem with a punch is you have to have a good cutter to cut deep or you won't get a good draw.


----------



## LewZephyr (Aug 2, 2013)

Xikar XV - Vcut is my goto.
Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter is my next in line for the smaller sticks that a V-cut would destroy.


----------



## PlatinumRespect (Aug 16, 2013)

I've always told myself I'm going to get a Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter, but am always held back by the thought that if the cut need to be fixed if the draw gets too snug, I'm pretty much out of luck. Or is that impossible because the cutter is "perfect"? LOL


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

My teeth or the belt sander...


----------



## LewZephyr (Aug 2, 2013)

PlatinumRespect said:


> I've always told myself I'm going to get a Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter, but am always held back by the thought that if the cut need to be fixed if the draw gets too snug, I'm pretty much out of luck. Or is that impossible because the cutter is "perfect"? LOL


They are pretty cheap for how well they work. I think I got mine for 15 on Amazon. Ok maybe it was 20.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Only V-cuts and guillotine cuts. Have never used or tried a punch-cut


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

Just1ce said:


> My favorite cut is probably the punch cut, but I'm a bit lazy so I usually just use a guillotine cutter and nip of the cap. I tend to apply a little too much pressure when I'm using the punch cut and end up cracking the wrapper if it's of a thinner variety.


It's probably not the pressure you're using. It's probably the punch. Look closely at your punch. If the "knife taper" is on the outside of the cylinder, it acts like a wedge and causes the cap to split as it is pushed (and twisted) into the cap. If the "knife taper" is on the inside of the cylinder, it will compress the 'plug' and will not cause the cap to split. XiKar punch cutters are a well made tool with the "knife taper" on the inside of the cutting cylinder.

I've carried a brass shell casing for many years. It was cleaned and sharpened by a retired gunsmith. Keep it in my pocket every day with a rubber cap to protect the edge. Great little punch. Also carry a XiKar (teardrop) purchased back in 1998. I use different tools for different cigars depending on what seems best at the moment.


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

Stinky said:


> It's probably not the pressure you're using. It's probably the punch. Look closely at your punch. If the "knife taper" is on the outside of the cylinder, it acts like a wedge and causes the cap to split as it is pushed (and twisted) into the cap. If the "knife taper" is on the inside of the cylinder, it will compress the 'plug' and will not cause the cap to split. XiKar punch cutters are a well made tool with the "knife taper" on the inside of the cutting cylinder.
> 
> I've carried a brass shell casing for many years. It was cleaned and sharpened by a retired gunsmith. Keep it in my pocket every day with a rubber cap to protect the edge. Great little punch. Also carry a XiKar (teardrop) purchased back in 1998. I use different tools for different cigars depending on what seems best at the moment.


I never though of that. You're absolutely right. I looked at the punch cutter and the taper is on the outside. It's a little cheapie I picked up on cbid.


----------



## jjashikki (Dec 19, 2013)

I've had a punch which I flirted around with but never really enjoyed, a V-cut that I liked but I think my favorite is still just the double guillotine. Unfortunately my double guillotine crapped out on me this past weekend. Fortunately I picked up a Cuban crafters Perfect Cutter the next day after all the rave reviews I've been seeing.


----------



## LewZephyr (Aug 2, 2013)

Just1ce said:


> I never though of that. You're absolutely right. I looked at the punch cutter and the taper is on the outside. It's a little cheapie I picked up on cbid.


Sign up for the Montecristo Social Club and they will send you a free punch. Its pretty good for around the house, but a little hefty to haul around in your pocket.


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

LewZephyr said:


> Sign up for the Montecristo Social Club and they will send you a free punch. Its pretty good for around the house, but a little hefty to haul around in your pocket.
> 
> View attachment 47879


yeah ! ! ! 
I got-in on that too! ! ! Their web site (as a forum) sucks but the cigars & cutter were nice! I also keep this punch in the office (where I smoke) . . . this thing weighs a couple pounds! JK, but VERY hefty. This big-boy would look good and work well in the Stinky Cigar Cutting Station [1:38 minute video].

Zoom in. Look closely at the cutting cylinder in the photo! The knife taper is on the outside of the cylinder. I took mine into the metal shop and modified the blade (cylinder). Works just fine.

PS 
it's never a good idea to put your knife edge on a stone surface! Now, go re-sharpen that thing! .. .. .. and brush your teeth before you go to bed!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Always used the plastic cheap 2 blade cutter the shop would throw in until I bought a Colibri lighter with both a guillotine cutter and a punch onboard - great accessory for the car and golf bag ! Ever since I've been a big fan of the punch for everything but Torpedos. I might try the suggestion to then cut the end if the stick seems bitter and see if there is a noticeable difference. I did just order a cheap stainless 2 blade scissor cutter from Amazon to make free shipping and will be trying that as well. Tried a v-cut once and not for me, but a golf buddy of mine likes that one alot.
Great thread !


----------



## Harley3381 (Nov 4, 2008)

My go to lately has been my xikar mtx tool( scissors) so long as the ring gauge is under 54. Anything bigger I use a xikar x8 cutter. Been very happy with both.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Since I picked it up, my "go to" is the Xikar V Cutter. It has the "cat's eye" shape and works perfectly for me. Great draw, but more focused than just cutting the cap off, so I feel like I get more flavor out of my smokes. Sometimes I'll deviate and use a CC Punch, and if things feel clogged or anything seems botched, I can just use a Palio or Xikar Xi3 to chop the top and open things up.

All of these cuts work for me, and all of the tools I use for them I'd highly recommend. It just seems that the "V" does it for me atm, who knows a month from now


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

I have CC perfect cuttter, Xikar 11mm punch, Xikar V cutter. I like the V cutter the best!


----------



## ck475 (May 25, 2013)

straight cut. usually twice per.


----------



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

I usually use a punch but had a V cut the other day and I liked it. I find myself doing all of the above though too.


----------



## rjseeney (Feb 19, 2014)

95% of the time I use a guillotine cutter. I do have a punch cutter on my key ring as well as a Bugatti lighter that has a punch cutter built in. I use the punch cutter rarely, typically only when I'm out and only have the punch available. I don't dislike punch cuts, just rarely do it. Never tried a V cutter, and while I'm curious, don't see myself ever buying one.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

guillotine cutter all the way. I alternate between my x8, cc perfect cutter, palio. Don't use the punch anymore. I think the tar builds up faster with punch cuts.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

I prefer guillotine cuts. I have a Xikar Xi2, and a cheapo Colibri that actually works decent ever since I cleaned it real good.

I have a few torch lighters that have punch's on them, but I rarely use them, and the quality is pretty mediocre at best anyway.


----------



## Reggie (Oct 21, 2013)

I've tried the punch and it's ok - but really like the CC Perfect cutter and a nice, clean, straight cut.


----------



## Lobo218 (Jun 27, 2012)

Lately, I have been using punch while out and about since its on my key ring, at home use CC perfect cutter.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

80% of the time its a double guillotine cut for me. 

I used to use a punch cut 20% of the time, but found way too many instances of tar build -up so I discontinued this. When I switched to a V-cut for 48-52 RG cigars, I found I got the same concentration of smoke from the punch cuts without the tar build-up problem from the punch cuts.


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

+1 Double guillotine cut... I have 3 Xikar Xi3's and 2 Davidoff Zino's, but I prefer using the Xikar's over the Zino's.


----------



## crash-wizard (Sep 14, 2013)

I have a couple of cutters, but my go to cutter is a punch cutter I received as a gift about 15 years ago. I have no idea what brand it is.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

1. Straight Cut (larger rings)
2. V cut (smaller rings)


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Since I picked it up, my "go to" is the Xikar V Cutter. It has the "cat's eye" shape and works perfectly for me. Great draw, but more focused than just cutting the cap off, so I feel like I get more flavor out of my smokes. Sometimes I'll deviate and use a CC Punch, and if things feel clogged or anything seems botched, I can just use a Palio or Xikar Xi3 to chop the top and open things up.
> 
> All of these cuts work for me, and all of the tools I use for them I'd highly recommend. It just seems that the "V" does it for me atm, who knows a month from now


XiKar makes the BEST V-cutter! The blade is reversed from the typical (cheapie) V-cutters. As the XiKar V-blades slice into the head, they are pushing into the cap as apposed to the cheapie V-cutters that are pointed and the cutting blade(s) push out of the cap. That's one feature that makes the XiKar work so well. Another design feature of the XiKar V-cutter blade is the longer V shape. Have a look side by side and you'll see!


----------



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

Everything for me gets a straight cut. I tried a punch when I first started and didn't mind it too much but ever since getting a good double guillotine, I haven't gone back. I've never tried a v-cut.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

magoo6541 said:


> Everything for me gets a straight cut. I tried a punch when I first started and didn't mind it too much but ever since getting a good double guillotine, I haven't gone back. I've never tried a v-cut.


Try it! I did and never want to go back :gossip:


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

For me its totally stick dependent, I punch, guillotine, and V. The only cutter I've seen that doesn't even look like it makes sense is the Shuriken.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Stinky said:


> XiKar makes the BEST V-cutter! The blade is reversed from the typical (cheapie) V-cutters. As the XiKar V-blades slice into the head, they are pushing into the cap as apposed to the cheapie V-cutters that are pointed and the cutting blade(s) push out of the cap. That's one feature that makes the XiKar work so well. Another design feature of the XiKar V-cutter blade is the longer V shape. Have a look side by side and you'll see!


 So in your opinion would this XiKar V-cutter be a better choice than that new Colibri V-cutter for $39+ there or abouts?


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Damselnotindistress said:


> So in your opinion would this XiKar V-cutter be a better choice than that new Colibri V-cutter for $39+ there or abouts?


You may not have been asking me specifically, but I'd say yes. The Xikar can be had for less, is amazing (my favorite) lifetime warranty, and if you flip it over- cigar rest.


----------



## profanitypete (Jul 18, 2014)

Love me my punch cutter - unless it's a toro or other long ended cigar, in which case I just use a basic cheapo cutter. Need to get a good Xikar, but I decided for the time being to spend my extra money on cigars, not cutters


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 15, 2014)

GreenSkyy said:


> I completely forgot about the knives and scissors. Anyone ever tried one of those shuriken cutters? Looks interesting, but I'm not convinced enough to buy one and try it.


Yeah, I got one of those a few weeks ago...my neighbor and I tried it, for a few cigars, put it away...not worth the money. It takes a coupla three cuts to open it up enough to draw...I use a straight or vee cut normally, punch from time to time.


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

Damselnotindistress said:


> So in your opinion would this XiKar V-cutter be a better choice than that new Colibri V-cutter for $39+ there or abouts?


Haven't seen the Colibri V-cutter anywhere (yet). So, I looked at some of the web sites and saw only one video (at Cheap Humidors) that showed the blade. While you can see the blade is built right* . . . I'd like to examine one 'up-close' to determine if it measures up to the impressive quality found in the XiKar V-Cutter.

* V-Cut Blade Options:
"Reverse V" (such as XiKar & Colibri) cutting starts at the wide area of the V blades and slices "in-to" the head of a cigar during the cutting movement
"A-shaped blade" (such as cheap $3.00 +/- cutters) poke one side of the cap/head and the dual blades push "out" causing tobacco to split/tear.


----------



## brownpeter335 (May 9, 2014)

I love the lodge Cut with V-Cutters. V-cutter give the cigar smoker a bigger draw by cutting deeper into the head of the cigar.


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

double guillotine for the most part. I will punch mine from time to time and like it, but I think the double guillotine is a perfect cut for me.

Cheers
Jay


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)

Strait cut sometimes punch.


----------



## daleo8803 (Jul 29, 2014)

I used a cheap cutter but I picked up a cheap punch from my B&M. I love it! I only use a normal cutter on torpedo s now.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie (Aug 10, 2014)

I always use a double cut guillotine... But that's just me. Damn Padron cigars with their single caps turned me a precision cutter by necessity. I've used the same cutter for almost 9 years now (no brand or marking on it but good steel.) My friend's uncle owns a knife shop and he sharpens my cutter with a drill bit and some kind of anti-burring attachment... I can put a clean cut on a piece of printer paper with this cutter.


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

cuban crafters perfect cutter
best $14 I ever spent


----------



## SWThomas (Sep 5, 2014)

I definitely prefer a guillotine over other types.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

Punch if possible, I have a cutter for torpedoes, and I have a knife if I am desperate.


----------



## Bryan1021 (Aug 9, 2014)

I have been using a punch lately, especially cigars with a single cap. Cutter for torps, and for something I want to open up a bit more. I also have a Benchmade Osborne that you can shave with, I'll use that occasionally in a pinch.


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

Double guillotine via a Cuban Crafters perfect cutter, it's a few years old and starting to dull so I may pick up a v cutter. I have always wanted to try one.


----------



## profanitypete (Jul 18, 2014)

100% punch cut, unless it's a torpedo/perfecto/pointed cap cigar.


----------



## jpalamar (Sep 7, 2014)

Guillotine for me. Never tried anything else.


----------



## jpmanfredo (Jul 15, 2014)

double guillotine every time for me, no brand, stainless


----------



## profanitypete (Jul 18, 2014)

jpalamar said:


> Guillotine for me. Never tried anything else.


Try a punch - to some it's the lazy man's cut, but I prefer it. It keeps the edge of the cigar clean, gives you a crisp hole to draw from, and is MUCH easier to get right. The only problems I have with them are with VERY soft cigars, or the unique vitolas with a pointed cap - perfectos, torpedoes, etc.


----------

